# Tattoo Design...?



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I stole this design off my mate lol....im thinking to take it to the Tattoooooists tomorrow to see how much it would cost....also thinking of pencil like shading in the background...(my first tattoo) 
Dya likey?....


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

nice tattoo my i have 6 tattoos


----------



## hmiah007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Where on the body are you planing to get it done?
As depending on where on the body, your physic my enhance the outlook of it.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Bottom Leg, by the calf


----------



## eminem (Feb 24, 2008)

cool i wanne get it :lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I think it needs a tongue poking out..


----------



## hmiah007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Now now brat you shouldnt have said, wounder where on the body you can have the tatto done, were your own body part will look like a tongue:whistling2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Everyone likey then? Si, what you think


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Btw, you're not old enough to be tattooed


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am, you have to be 16


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

nice i think it would be a cool one to have on your back


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Thought it was 18.. :?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

Brat said:


> Thought it was 18.. :?


i think you can get them done at 16 providing you are accompanied by an adult


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Brat said:


> Thought it was 18.. :?


16 in present with a parent


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Declan123 said:


> I stole this design off my mate lol....im thinking to take it to the Tattoooooists tomorrow to see how much it would cost....also thinking of pencil like shading in the background...(my first tattoo)
> Dya likey?....


Try this


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

nice snake, tat2 should look good too


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

my honest opinion..

I think it's a little bit chavvy and imaginatively bankrupt.

But then it's YOU who needs to like it, not me or anyone else on here.


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

Mason said:


> my honest opinion..
> 
> I think it's a little bit chavvy and imaginatively bankrupt.
> 
> But then it's YOU who needs to like it, not me or anyone else on here.


 
That was a bit harsh on the poor lad! I think it'll make a well nice tattoo. Chavy tattoo's are all celtic, or aztec or some sorta load of curly lines/spikes. Tattoo's like that really get on me tits cos they're all the same. pics are all different.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Chavvy Tattoos are the Cobras that are all Green in colouration and big ass fangs.... sorry if anyones got one ...

I think this captures the true image of a King


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol Dec, don't forget the blood dripping from the fangs of the chavvy cobra!!! 

My o/h has a fantastic tattoo of a King Cobra on his forearm and it''s not chavvy! Lol, Rich is sooooooooooo NOT chavvy.:lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Lol Dec, don't forget the blood dripping from the fangs of the chavvy cobra!!!
> 
> My o/h has a fantastic tattoo of a King Cobra on his forearm and it''s not chavvy! Lol, Rich is sooooooooooo NOT chavvy.:lol2:


haha Yeah Marie.... ive had it :whistling2: on my leg


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

pics?


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

You do have to be 18 in this country to get tattooed, with or without a parent. If you find a tattooist who will do it at 16 then he or she isn't worth spending the money on, trust me - from experiende of artists who didn't ask me for ID! you would do well to wait till you are old enough, then you can go to whatever artist you like (and there are hundreds - ranging from terrible to sublime) in many ways, a new tattoo is like a new reptile - it's a BIG commitment, you need to know what style you are looking for and find a specialist in that style, KNOW that what you are getting is going to make you happy for a LONG time. Do a lot of research and don't just go to the nearest artist. It isn't something that everyone who does it can do it just as well as everyone else.

Having had that rant, the drawing is nice, and if you take it to the right artist then they'll be able to make it look amazing!

PS. I have a big, bright green snake on my back with great big fangs, lol, and I ain't a chav!:whistling2:


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

oops, too late. Hope it went well!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> pics?


Ive just taken this one....Kinda bloody atm, and a little swollen  (but will post some up when its fully healed)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

looks good mate.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> looks good mate.


Cheers, he said the darkness will turn a little more lighter in a few weeks


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

SiUK said:


> looks good mate.


You wait til you see Rich's tat - it's fangtastic (lol)


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

where did u have it done mate well smart


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

On his leg ... :lol2: 



sorry, couldn't resist that!


----------



## Dostovei (Mar 16, 2008)

Interesting you were able to get it, as mentioned earlier you have to be 18 in the UK...parental consent is irrelevant.

The shop/artist is breaking the law and also breaching their license (which I think is council supplied)


----------



## Rob123 (Jan 29, 2008)

i think its a good job i aint told ya the rest of the idea for the tat! imagination is the key!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Rob123 said:


> i think its a good job i aint told ya the rest of the idea for the tat! imagination is the key!


Haha, ya can tell us tomorrow 
Cya in the morning


----------



## Rob123 (Jan 29, 2008)

no chance mate. this took some right designin. i aint havin all that work go on someone elses leg before mine! ya live and learn tho ay?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Rob123 said:


> no chance mate. this took some right designin. i aint havin all that work go on someone elses leg before mine! ya live and learn tho ay?


hehe, this is it for me mate,


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

Dostovei said:


> Interesting you were able to get it, as mentioned earlier you have to be 18 in the UK...parental consent is irrelevant.
> 
> The shop/artist is breaking the law and also breaching their license (which I think is council supplied)


it is not agaist the law there is no written law as such its just people are classed as adults at 18 so therefor are able to make there own descions but u can get a tat at 16 with parents consent as this covers the tattoo artist if the the 16 yearolds parents go mad when he she gets it without ther consent


----------



## Dostovei (Mar 16, 2008)

ratking said:


> it is not agaist the law there is no written law as such its just people are classed as adults at 18 so therefor are able to make there own descions but u can get a tat at 16 with parents consent as this covers the tattoo artist if the the 16 yearolds parents go mad when he she gets it without ther consent


Unfortunately mate you are very wrong...

The Tattooing of Minors Act 1969 makes it illegal for anyone under 18 years of age to be tattooed in the UK, and my point about licensing is that these regs in addition to hygiene etc have to be adhered to, to fulfill Local Authority registration.

It is normally a dodgy tattoo shop/artist who goes against this, and the worry the tattooing industry has is if they are willing to tattoo underage then why would they be so keen to stick to cleanliness and hygiene rules also?


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

i think u would have been better waiting till u were 18 and maybe had it somewhere other then on your leg as it doesn't quite look right there sorry.
maybe on your back would have looked so much better.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

linda.t said:


> i think u would have been better waiting till u were 18 and maybe had it somewhere other then on your leg as it doesn't quite look right there sorry.
> maybe on your back would have looked so much better.


Tryed on back and it doesnt....thanks for your convern


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhh, When you said you'd stole it from a friend I didn't realise you meant literally! That was meant to be a part of an original design that Rob had permission from US to use as Seans drawing was originally from one of our pictures, hence the tattoo on Rich's arm!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> You wait til you see Rich's tat - it's fangtastic (lol)


:lol2: excuse the pun.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Decent tattoo there fella and as long as you like it thats all that counts. 

My misses hates one of mine and it just so happens to be on the back of my hand so no escaping it HAHA tough luck on her i say!!

Others are right mind, you do need to be 18 to get tortured for the art, and as mentioned if an artist is willing to tattoo on someone under this age it does make you wonder what other requirements they dont abide by...hygine is the one i'd be worried about but also how poor the tattoo could come out.


----------



## buglight141 (Jan 14, 2007)

Dec you should of asked me to draw another picture, i would of happily done one a bit different from that one.


----------



## steven graham (Mar 5, 2008)

*hello*

hay all ive got a good tattoo do u wanna c


----------



## steven graham (Mar 5, 2008)

*check it out*


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

buglight141 said:


> Dec you should of asked me to draw another picture, i would of happily done one a bit different from that one.


Wish i did now mate, i feel Awful, but its was soo good :bash:


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

That's awesome.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

You do have to be 18 for a tattoo. If under that age the artist can be done for assault on a minor, which can be a 5yr jail sentance.

Nice tat tho.


----------



## lokismum (Apr 13, 2008)

heres my tat,

this is it when it was being done









and this is it now









it was done 2 weeks ago.

that snake is awesome though dude well done to the artist that originally drew the pic its fantastic


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Im afraid that even with consent your tattooist has broken the law by assaulting a minor, and broken a code of ethics(unless of course you lied about your age). There is no way i would ever tattoo someone under 18, and always ID anyone who looks under 21. Personally, I think the legal age should be raised, then i wouldnt have to cover up so much crap.
Anyway...Im trying to upload a snake tattoo I did the other day(cerastes cerastes) but cant work it out-bloody computers!


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I think ive done it!
I had nothing to do with those horrible tigers by the way


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

i like ur tattoo, it looks awesome!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

inkyjoe said:


> I think ive done it!
> I had nothing to do with those horrible tigers by the way


i cant see it  i can only see red X's


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I obviously didnt do it right then(hang on, red x's on the my space or on here? cos i cant even see a link on my post) someone talk me through it before this laptop goes out the window


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

i think ive done it now woop woop


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

Dostovei said:


> Unfortunately mate you are very wrong...
> 
> The Tattooing of Minors Act 1969 makes it illegal for anyone under 18 years of age to be tattooed in the UK, and my point about licensing is that these regs in addition to hygiene etc have to be adhered to, to fulfill Local Authority registration.
> 
> It is normally a dodgy tattoo shop/artist who goes against this, and the worry the tattooing industry has is if they are willing to tattoo underage then why would they be so keen to stick to cleanliness and hygiene rules also?


checked this out today with local council and they said what i said the 1969 act is so outdated please check with ur council that gives u ur license as diff 1s have diff rules and its them that make the decsion so in some areas it may be wrong in others it may be right


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> I am, you have to be 16


I'd be very careful with this one, i know in Manchester you HAVE to be 18 and this 16 rule was struck out nationally as kids were finding random adults and getting them to tag along and sign the waver!:whip:


----------



## firefighteralex (Feb 8, 2008)

As we're showing tattoo's I thought I'd show mine too. I got carried away. The law is 18.


----------



## buglight141 (Jan 14, 2007)

Thought i would put a pic of my new tattoo up. 
only got it done today. 
its not a very good picture will put a better picture up when i have charged my camera. 










Sean


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

sorry to every one my dad is a tattooist and has had over 25 years of experience. the LAW is to be accompaned by an adult over the age of 16 until 18 where perental consent is not needed... howevrer the law does state your perents must bring a constent and a piece of identificaton as des the minor.
personally i feel that the tat would be good on the leg if u where to use your curves f your lower leg almost to bring the hood out to make it look as though its really faning out the hood. there would also 
HAVE to have shading to give it the dimension so it doesnt look asthough someone has just slapped on the lines ask them to do the outline in less number of needals as they usually would... i would say to make that look good try and go for about 3-4 hours work an ask for 7 needals used for some of the shading.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Tattoo*

Whilst they might look good on you whilst you are young my own view is that they look silly on an old fart or fartet.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Depends on what the tattoo is...and if it means somthing to you


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

I already regret one of my tattoos slightly, although i have had additions to it so it aint so bad anymore :lol2: its just a risk people take i suppose.

...and as far as this 'what age' argument goes parental concent is a *MYTH*. You need to be 18 and thats the end of it. I cant see how the council has said that this law is out of date...i dont claim to know an awful lot about acts/laws/legislations etc but surely whether a law is seen as out of date is irrelevant unless that law is actually changed to bring it up to date!! I've heard of obscure Acts dating as far back as the 1800's being used in court in modern times...if its law its law.

If someone can prove me wrong ill be interested to see what evidence they can back it up with.


----------



## Lukeyk (Mar 3, 2008)

jaysnakeman said:


> i think you can get them done at 16 providing you are accompanied by an adult


no way, you have to be 18 it is illegal to tattoo any one under the age of 18 in the UK

only a shit tattooists that needs the money and tattoos religously by a stereo typical off the wall flash sheet would even consider it


----------

